

Open Wireless and the Illusion of Security - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001141.html

======
wallflower
Bruce Schneier has a valid argument that if someone does something bad through
your network and you have security on: how do you prove it was hacked?

While I should just buy a 50-foot CAT5 cable and plug in, Wi-fi is just more
convenient. I like to think of using WPA2 + MAC filtering as the wireless
network equivalent of The Club for automobiles (a deterrent; too much trouble
to hack mine in the local air of (mostly-WEP) wi-fi networks)

------
sanj
I used to leave my network wide open. Then, a couple of months back, I found
my download speeds plummeting.

I flipped on WPA and suddenly things were brisk again.

------
newt0311
An open wireless + a home VPN + QoS works for me. I don't have ay problem
letting other people on my network as long as my connection speeds are
unaffected (thus the QoS) and my server has plenty of log information about
who tried to access my home network. Also, the VPN provides real software
security.

